# Userpasswort ändern



## ´max1988 (19. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Ihr,

ich habe eine Frage! - Wird für die meinsten kein Problem sein.
Mache gerade ein Praktikum und soll eine Erweiterung für ein Webinterface schreiben.
Und zwar soll ein User auf Debian angelegt werden der sich einloggen kann per SSH.
Folgendes Sript habe ich gefunden, doch leider ist der Login gesperrt!

```
ADD=/usr/sbin/adduser
PWD=/usr/bin/passwd
    $ADD --disabled-password --disabled-login --gecos $1 $1
    mkdir /home/$1
    chmod 0755 /home/$1
    echo "Username $1 erstellt!"
# //* eof
```
Wenn ich den Teil "--disabled-password --disabled-login" weglasse ist ja der Login möglich, doch vorher muss ja ein Passwort gesetzt werden!
Wenn ich zum Beispiel den User "test" habe kann ich ja mit dem Befehl "passwd test" das Passwort ändern. - Doch leider muss ich es dann zwei mal eingeben und das geht ja bei einem PHP-Aufruf nicht.
Gibt es denn einen einzeiligen Befehl zum Beispiel "passwd test -p Test123"?


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2012)

Schau Dir am besten mal die Befehle adduser und Passwort und deren Optionen in der manpage an. Befehl:

man adduser
man passwd

dort sind alle Kommandozeilenparemeter beschrieben.


----------

